# slightly over-exposed



## ferny (May 31, 2005)

The way her eyes and nose seem to be floating is a bit freaky. :crazy:


----------



## Meysha (Jun 4, 2005)

ARGH! She looks like two different dogs there. Like you've stitched them together. Especially with the different coloured eyes and white and brown hair right next to each other. Poor puppy. ;-)


----------



## mentos_007 (Jun 15, 2005)

yah... poor Pup... what did you do with her, Peter? why you pained your doggy with a white paint???


----------



## JohnMF (Jun 16, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> yah... poor Pup... what did you do with her, Peter? why you painted your doggy with a white paint???



Yes, and youve missed abit on her right ear!


----------



## JamesD (Jun 18, 2005)

I love it! The four-part woofer: two eyes, a nose, and an ear! Was this with flash?


----------



## ferny (Jun 18, 2005)

She really is white. I was trying to paint her black but only had enough for the one ear. :mrgreen:


I metered on the wrong part of her. No flash. I always go for the white areas and now you can see why. I must have spotted it on left (her right) black part.


----------

